# Grilled Oriental Croaker/Spot



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Haven't tried this yet, but it looks good.

From COOKS.COM

4 lg. whole spot (or med. croaker) dressed
1/4 c. soy sauce
2 tbsp. brown sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp. fresh ginger, minced
2 tbsp. orange peel, julienned finely
2 tbsp. orange juice
1/4 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
2 tbsp. butter, melted
4 scallions, sliced

Place fish in a bowl. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over fish. Marinate 1 hour. Place fish on a grill, about 5 inches from heat for about 10 minutes per inch thickness of fish, turning once half-way through cooking time and basting often with the marinade. When fish is tender and flakes easily, remove from grill and serve hot.

Fish can also be cooked indoors by placing it on a broiler pan and broiling about 5 inches from the heat for 10 minutes per inch of thickness, turning once halfway through the process. Serves 4.


----------

